# Compaq Celeron or Sempron?



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

a Compaq computer with a Celeron 2.9 GHz processor 

or 

a Compaq computer with a Sempron 2.0 GHz processor 

which would be a better buy?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

the cheapest


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

The Sempron. The 2.0Ghz Sempron is the 3300+, so it performs as a 3.3Ghz Celeron would, plus it is a socket 754 meaning in the future you could always upgrade to lower end AMD64, and that is a good chip.
Beside that Sempron 3300+ is about the same as buying a Amd Athlon XP 3000 or a 3Ghz P4.


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

thank you tech dude loserOlimbs, 

i made a mistake in my original post, the computers are both eMachines and not Compaqs,


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I'd reccomend against getting an eMachines


----------

